# Post some fish pix!



## mountaindew

I just posted this in another thread. A decent picture on my clown loaches.








mD


----------



## Chlorophile

awww he has achne


----------



## mmccarthy781

my avatar pic


----------



## houseofcards

Chlorophile said:


> awww he has achne


LOL, you can't hide anything with those macro shots. 

mountaindew, nice shot!


----------



## zachary908

Here's some of mine!  I hope shrimp shots are aloud too.


----------



## Sixbolt

my rainbow


Rainbow Fish by Sixbolt, on Flickr


----------



## AesopRocks247

Anything is allowed, I'm digging this photography section.


----------



## mmccarthy781

zachary908 what kind of fish is in the 4th pic? It looks very awesome! Great pics everyone!!!


----------



## zachary908

mmccarthy781 said:


> zachary908 what kind of fish is in the 4th pic? It looks very awesome! Great pics everyone!!!



Gardneri Killi fish.  That one is a male, the females are pretty plain.


----------



## AesopRocks247

Sixbolt said:


> my rainbow
> 
> 
> Rainbow Fish by Sixbolt, on Flickr


Really pretty rainbow


----------



## fusiongt

My less than an inch long espei rasbora:










Shot with Nikon V1, FT1 Adapter, 105mm afs nikkor macro lens. Full size image, no crop.


----------



## Nubster




----------



## AesopRocks247

Is that shrimp above the yellow a wild cherry?


----------



## dragonsong93

Sparkling gourami 








Shrimp!


----------



## AesopRocks247

Sweet CRS& CBS


----------



## bullosa

Great thread. Nice fishes and shrimps.


----------



## williamsonaaron

YAY! 

Great pics everybody... its nice to see I'm not the only one with the two most expensive hobbies in the world.


----------



## FSM

my flickr page: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

some highlights:














































not my tank:










I use a canon t1i and 430EXII speedlight, with either a 50 mm f1.4 or 70-200 f4l lens


----------



## Nubster

AesopRocks247 said:


> Is that shrimp above the yellow a wild cherry?


Yup. Some of them are starting to turn very brown, almost chocolate. Might pull them for some selective breeding and see what happens.


----------



## 150EH

This Oto has a beauty mark on it's lip or a really tiny ramshorn snail and a really fat belly.


----------



## AesopRocks247

Nubster said:


> Yup. Some of them are starting to turn very brown, almost chocolate. Might pull them for some selective breeding and see what happens.


They're badass


----------



## bullosa

Some from me;
































































Cheers!


----------



## Kai808

Pond snail on a pearl... I wish it was in focus


----------



## speedie408

I'm sure many of you have already seen these but I'll post em here for the newer folks who haven't. These are some of my FAVS:

Betta Macrostoma































































Dwarf chain loach









Pseudomogil gertrudae ARU II









Roseline barbs



























Rainbow darter









Keep em coming guys!! We got some talented folks on this forum!!


----------



## TWA

Some of my fish..


----------



## TWA

Wow it looks like tapatalk made every picture low quality and blurry. That's not cool.


----------



## AesopRocks247

Tapatalk blows I hate it so much. It wouldn't let me copy and paste a link from imgur.com I was like wtf?


----------



## kwheeler91

Ok so I dont own these but I did take the pic and I thought some people might like to see it. I didnt see any rules for content anyway...


----------



## AesopRocks247

Cuddle fish ?!?


----------



## FishFarmer

Picked up two juvenile Leopard Angels the other day. Took some pics of them with my new P&S camera. Not bad for a beginner? haha


----------



## AesopRocks247

Those angels are awesome, and your water sprite is really nice too.


----------



## dafil

sacura or red fire??
whatever...


----------



## FishFarmer

AesopRocks247 said:


> Those angels are awesome, and your water sprite is really nice too.


Thanks! My angels love to hunt in the water sprite--they find snail eggs and munch on them.


----------



## kwheeler91

AesopRocks247 said:


> Cuddle fish ?!?


Caribbean reef squid from grand cayman


----------



## AesopRocks247

Nonsense it's a cuddle fish! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4OJT-PGROg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## silvawispa

Angel.








Macro play time, an 8mm trumpet snail.


----------



## FishFarmer

Took some more pics last night trying to learn the new camera. My two angels are camera hogs--they're quite photogenic 


































































One of my male black phantom tetras--they're hard to photograph because they're always on the move.









Female black phantom









My pitbill pleco and one of my pygmy cory's hanging out









Can't leave out the snails!


----------



## GxneFishing

My two angels, Im digging the black background shots im going to have to try that!


----------



## kwheeler91

AesopRocks247 said:


> Nonsense it's a cuddle fish! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4OJT-PGROg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Lmfao


----------



## D3monic

Sorry no fw pics yet...


----------



## AesopRocks247

I love salt water im just too lazy to keep it.


----------



## Sixbolt

I got 3 new blue rams today. They were being shy, so this was the best shot i could get.


Blue Ram by Sixbolt, on Flickr


----------



## wizzin

One of my new baby angels.


----------



## Green Thumb Aquatics

here is a breeding pair of killi from one of my tanks...


----------



## Bahugo

Some of my pics, not nearly as good as your guys. 

*Pleco

















GBR

















Stick cat









Mr. T









Cory









Badis








*


----------



## FishFarmer

^^Awesome shots!


----------



## AesopRocks247

Parkensoni









Bosemani 









Red rainbows



























Mini snail









baby cherries










I wish tapatalk image hosting wasnt so terrible. If you wanna see these high res look here 

http://aesoprocks.imgur.com/all/


----------



## Ibn

Couple from a few days ago.


----------



## 150EH

*Hemigrammus bleheri*


----------



## 150EH

*Puntius titteya male*


----------



## Algae Beater

A few emerald rainbow males

























dwarf parrot female guarding babies









one of my salties


----------



## Ibn

Haven't shot salties in awhile, but here's a few.


----------



## FishFarmer

Awesome salt water pics! Got a few good ones last week








Dwarf Cory munching on some bloodworms









One of my female black phantoms. I like this pic because it really shows the fed in her finnage really well.









Juvenile leopard angels are growing fast!


----------



## BetterWetter

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## ridewake210




----------



## [email protected]

LDA25





































Bronze Cory


















Asian Rummynose


----------



## ZeeZ

Here's my Starlight Bristlenose Pleco, L183. Also known as White Seam Bristlenose Pleco.


----------



## gnod

damn... just looking at the pages here makes me NOT want to share my photos but... this is the best shot of my new babies i could get.








i shot it manual focus, zoomed in, 1/60 at 800iso. 
i don't have an external flash i can trigger so i did the best i could. Been seeing a lot of frisking going on today in the tank..


----------



## jamesyu

I saw this thread and I thought, wow these are nice pictures -- there's no way my camera can compare.

But I wanted to post my Otocinclus, I love these guys.

























Here's a shot of my Honey Gourami









Shot was taken with a canon SD1000
Auto Focus - Macro Setting
ISO 80
White Balance setup for Florescent

This is the best manual I can do, since these are cheapy point and shoots (cost me 250 new).

I'm looking into getting an S100 or S95 soon.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Here's a shot of some sunshine peacocks I picked up on Tuesday. They are pretty awesome, I wonder why I have never gotten into african cichlids before...


----------



## eklikewhoa




----------



## beetea

A cherry (peach? pizza?) shrimp...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/loreleyheart/6859174240/in/photostream/


----------



## TickleMyElmo

This one was by far my favorite from last night,and it's currently serving as my desktop background :red_mouth


0EH_4686 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr


----------



## martinthonsom

Zachary, could you tell me which camera you took those pictures are amazing!


----------



## LetThereBeFish

I guess I'll share a few 

Bolivian Ram









BNP


----------



## Calmia22

My potato puffer:









A ghost shrimp in hiding from the puffer:


----------

